

IOS 4.2 Software Update Features for iPad - gabea
http://www.apple.com/ipad/software-update/

======
gabea
The reason I put this up here on Hacker News is that I did not know that they
were going to be coming out with the ability to print from the iPad.

~~~
glhaynes
Info on how to set up your Mac to let iOS devices "print" to a PDF through it:
[http://i.tuaw.com/2010/11/16/how-to-create-pdfs-with-your-
io...](http://i.tuaw.com/2010/11/16/how-to-create-pdfs-with-your-ios-device/)

Requires hacking with currently released version of Mac OS X because there's
some controversy about when/if AirPrint-through-a-Mac-or-PC will be coming.
Some say it's cancelled, but that sounds kinda crazy to me: why even ship the
feature on iOS if it's only going to be able to print to a small portion of
HP's line of printers?

~~~
xorglorb
Wait, so air print won't even be able to print to a normal jetdirect or IPP
printer?

~~~
glhaynes
I believe that's correct: it supports HP "ePrint" branded printers directly
and, maybe, any other printer attached to a Mac or PC with iTunes installed by
going "through" the Mac or PC.

It's because they don't want to start having user-installable device drivers
on iOS (a laudable goal); I assume HP ePrint printers work because they speak
something very PDF-like natively, though that's purely conjecture on my part.

